# Paperless Drywall



## RKRHOMES.com (Sep 22, 2008)

Currently renovating a house which had mold problems, have already had mold remediation done but we are still concerned about future problems since it is a split level and half the living space is in the basement. We are thinking about doing the whole entire house in paperless drywall from Georgia Pacific. Has anyone used this product, is it worth the extra cost? We have used this in other bathroom remodels but it runs about 4-6 dollars higher then regular drywall. Also anyone know the best place to purchase this georgia pacific paperless drywall?


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

RKRHOMES.com said:


> Currently renovating a house which had mold problems, have already had mold remediation done but we are still concerned about future problems since it is a split level and half the living space is in the basement. We are thinking about doing the whole entire house in paperless drywall from Georgia Pacific. Has anyone used this product, is it worth the extra cost? We have used this in other bathroom remodels but it runs about 4-6 dollars higher then regular drywall. Also anyone know the best place to purchase this georgia pacific paperless drywall?


 

sorry i might have missed something...why do you have the mould....what is the root cause...fix that and you wont need paperless drywall.
however dont use moisture board...in bathrooms..manufacture will not warentee the board...you can use the mould resistant board...though...

as for the cost...think of it this way...how much will it cost you in two years to redo the reno or part of it....that should clarify the cost factor for you...

Do the job right the first time and you will have a happy customer for life.
Jay


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

RKRHOMES.com said:


> Currently renovating a house which had mold problems, have already had mold remediation done but we are still concerned about future problems since it is a split level and half the living space is in the basement. We are thinking about doing the whole entire house in paperless drywall from Georgia Pacific. Has anyone used this product, is it worth the extra cost? We have used this in other bathroom remodels but it runs about 4-6 dollars higher then regular drywall. Also anyone know the best place to purchase this georgia pacific paperless drywall?


Hire a good remodeling contractor.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Please post your question over at www.DIYChatroom.com. Thanks.


----------

